# Springbok class B1 running on air



## Springbok (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you enjoy this 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzHyvxVwzc0&list=HL1323780978&feature=mh_lolz[/ame]

Bob  ;D


----------



## steamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done Bob!  Smoooooooooth!

OK build photo's please! :bow:


 ;D

Dave


----------



## doubletop (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice one Bob. 

Build or re-refurbishment? either way, as Steamer requested is there a link to the log and photos?

Pete


----------



## kvom (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice! What is the scale and gauge?


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 29, 2012)

That is Sweeeeet Bob!! And as steamer said...smooth as silk too. More please!!

Bill


----------



## pcw (Feb 29, 2012)

Springbok  said:
			
		

> Hi everyone hope you enjoy this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzHyvxVwzc0&list=HL1323780978&feature=mh_lolz
> 
> Bob  ;D




nah hate it. dumb locomotives.............

erm wait, forget it, that looks awesome!!
pascal


----------



## zohaa (Dec 23, 2014)

Now that is way cool!!! Thanks for sharing the video , fantastic piece of work


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 23, 2014)

Very Nice to just watch.

--ShopShoe


----------

